# Q7 Undisguised in Estes Park, Colorado



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For all you suburban Denverites, keep your eyese peeled. Rather, if you're between Auburn Hills and Phoenix in the areas of Denver or Moab, keep your camera in the vehicle. The German Engineers who test pre-production examples of VWs and Audis tend to make their way through the National Park regions as they head west and/or East. We've heard reports of the new RS 4 being spotted on the I70 pass through the Rockies and now I believe that's what happened recently when a Q7 was nabbed basically undisguised. 
I'll plug where plugging is due......
The story was first spotted by me on GermanCarBlog.com http://www.germancarblog.com
and it linked back to Edmunds Inside Line
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...06196#
Click on the Edmunds link to get more details and a larger photo of the car.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey George, when are we going to see some interior pics of the car? If they're out already, can you point in the right direction?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (JLoh)*

I haven't seen any pics of the interior yet. I've seen it in person, but not in photos yet. I'll post as soon as I do see it.


----------

